# who is bender?



## _ALX_ (Jan 24, 2007)

who the heck is bender? where can I meet him? I have heard many people swear by his name when they talk about hucking..


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

He is the biggest hucker in the history of mountain biking.

This may help


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

:eekster: :eekster: There is one word to describe a guy who HUCKS like that.... ut: Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Hes a guy that just plain does HUGE HUCKS.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

just look for the guy jumping off the biggest cliff possible with his rebound set way too fast


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

kaaboiiiiing



08nwsula said:


> just look for the guy jumping off the biggest cliff possible with his rebound set way too fast


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

_ALX_ said:


> who the heck is bender? where can I meet him? I have heard many people swear by his name when they talk about hucking..


He's a DUMBASS for trying the most ridiculous stupid drops


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

he is the robot from futurama


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

He lives to make haters and non-skilled crybabies whine about him.
The guy is an awesome rider and does some insane drops.


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

guy definately has some balls... skills much better than mine so i can talk sh!t


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> just look for the guy jumping off the biggest cliff possible with his rebound set way too fast


haha... you said it...BOING!


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Rebound too high???? He did all that on archaic technology. All you new school riders still have not duplicated his shiz. He is the Evil Kenevil of our time. Respect........


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

He is not an awesome rider. I will agree he has huge balls like Evil Kenevil, but anyone can stack off Drops to flat. More than 8 inches is useless.


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

08nwsula said:


> just look for the guy jumping off the biggest cliff possible with his rebound set way too fast


Foo! Bender did all that he could to slow down the rebound on his shocks. The energy generated by falling 40 feet with a 50lb bicycle is quite substantial you know, so he ran pretty large spring rates, which tend to generate substantial force against rebound damping systems.

Oh, and real world collisions are often partially elastic.


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

bender is insane...   

.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

that's a pinkbike drop so it's in reality like 6 feet


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Doh might have the wrong guy or watch too much TV


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

He's just a crazy guy that jumps off cliffs on his bike, and to hell with his landings.


----------



## panama (Mar 4, 2004)

suicidebomber said:


> He's just a crazy guy that jumps off cliffs on his bike, and to hell with his landings.


He's way more skilled than that, don't diss the guy if you have only been bothered to look at and comment on his huge hucks!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I saw him in a vid attempting backflips. I think it took him 50 tries to get it.


----------



## _ALX_ (Jan 24, 2007)

i checked out a couple of his videos... he crashes half of the time with his clown looking bike...... crashes such as those do not belong to the resume of such a supreme hucker being.....

my grandma can put up a better show than him.... if he had more brains than teeth then he would have traded in his retarded bike for a nice hardtail.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

panama said:


> He's way more skilled than that, don't diss the guy if you have only been bothered to look at and comment on his huge hucks!


Yeah, I know. He has a bike trials background as well! I like Bender, BTW.

my description was overly simplified, i'm sorry.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

His backflip attempt


----------



## tkbike (May 18, 2004)

Bender....


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

This is Bender..
Redbull Rampage 2004, first run, day one...
Photo by me..


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

From what I can tell, he's the only biker hated by other bikers. He's a guy I'd like to have on my side in a bar fight. Crazy Mother ****er!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

he's probably the easiest rider to hate on...considering all the footage that people see of him is hucking with is frankenbike and usually either barely making it or falling. i'd say there is little room for him left in the spotlight since his "style" of riding is pretty much dead and mainly not respected. i wouldn't say he has no skill though even though it seems that way in all the nwd films...i've seen pics of him pulling some pretty clean steeze off of more reasonable sized stuff..


----------



## jhhubb (Apr 19, 2006)

I can tell you as someone who has ridden with Bender, he is anything but a no talent hucker. The guy does know what he is doing and knows how to teach it. I learned a lot from riding with him. Don't be a hater cuz he is crazier than the rest of us. He is what elevates our sport.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

the father of hucking big


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> the father of hucking big


I 2nd that


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, wtfers is with his rebound??? Youd think it would dawn on him by now its way too fast... But the guy actualy has some hella tricks in his bag, you just never see them cause BigD would always tell his camera crew that he wanted the hucks onl.


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

Without Bender there would have never been the Redbull Rampage. Bender was out there doing it alone long before the corporate world came along. 

Much respect for Bender


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice guy, sick rider.

JMH


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Lots of you people are talking so much sh!t about him, but he really is the pioneer of hucking big. He does crash half the time, but he's out there trying stuff nobody else would do. Freeriding has evolved from just hucking cliffs, but it started with that. He was doing that stuff years ago, back when the Karpiel Armageddon and the Risse Bigfoot (both 12" travel) were thought to be necessary. Once again, mountain biking equipment has evolved and we know now that that extreme type of equipment isn't necessary. 

It's like talking sh!t about John Tomac, or Missy Giove. People who shaped the sport to what it is today. He may not be the greatest rider in the world, but he pushed the limits of the sport to the extreme.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

RYAN E said:


> He is not an awesome rider. I will agree he has huge balls like Evil Kenevil, but anyone can stack off Drops to flat. More than 8 inches is useless.


You realise that this statement makes you look really stupid, don't you? :madman::madman:


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep, he crashed a lot. Any one of you guys dissing him would have probably have been in a wheel chair or worse on most of the **** he crashed on.

RESPECT


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

=ChrisB= said:


> Yeah, wtfers is with his rebound??? Youd think it would dawn on him by now its way too fast..


Its not exactly as simple as turning a knob while freefalling from 54ft. At one point he even added a 2nd air shock to his bike with the sole purpose of slowing the rebounddon't ask me how it worked).


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

Josh Bender's balls are so huge, he must have had a special seat made just to ride 

if it's a ragdoll crash on youtube, it's probably one of Bender's


----------



## _ALX_ (Jan 24, 2007)

after lookin at all the videos of him, i tink that the stunts which go right are total flukes. hes more lucky than skilled.


----------



## jhhubb (Apr 19, 2006)

_ALX_ said:


> after lookin at all the videos of him, i tink that the stunts which go right are total flukes. hes more lucky than skilled.


Are you kidding...If he is just lucky, I'd rather be lucky than skilled any day. It takes crashing to know that you are truley pushing the limits.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> He's a DUMBASS for trying the most ridiculous stupid drops


Dumbass? Possibly, Pioneer? Absolutley


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

_ALX_ said:


> my grandma can put up a better show than him....


well..i watch NWD 1,2,3,4, down,double down,and third down,and i never see your grandma.please show all your grandma in action pics,i apreciate that.:skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep:


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

The most ironic thing about this thread is that everyone talking smack about Benders style etc wouldn't even consider doing a fraction of the stuff hes done years later. *If you can send it like Bender crashing or not, lets see the video so we can praise you for your huge set or slam you for trying!* I doubt that one smack talker will post a single shot or vid for us to critique.


----------



## seanmankiw (Apr 29, 2006)

the guy sucks. he never really landed anythnig, had no form. the reason other people dont do that is because they arent RETARTED. bender def has something wrong with him. "hucking" is just gay. i would much rather see someone hit a 1 ft drop to a transition with super style and have it pinned then a dumbass fallling from the sky onto a flat surface and falling. anyone can be stupid not everyone can have skill.


----------



## jhhubb (Apr 19, 2006)

It's funny that his skill and style are being questioned in a DH/FR forum. Guys like Bender are responsible for trails at our favorite DH mountains. Actually Bender is directly responsible for trails at Keystone, so if he is so retarded don't ever dare to ride Keystone because his retardedness might rub off on you.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

This is cool - as soon as I saw a thread about Bender, I thought that there would be bashing and flaming - but it looks like its just a few clueless posters doing that. 

Right on. 

Red Bull Rampage, Keystone, Silverton...thank Bender.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

hehe Slamming Bender for going for it and not the OP for not knowing who he is. Just unexpected. Who cares if he's retarded. Being retarded isn't such a bad thing. I have a sister that suffers from retardation and she doesn't love life any less then any other member of the family! I would say that he's having a good time of it!


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

guys. :nono: take it easy. Why have such hostility toward the dude? he's just ridin, man. he loves to ride, do *you* love to ride? some people like going really EFFing fast downhill during a race, some people like sending it off monstrous cliffs. is that so wrong? he's just a dude who thuroughly enjoys big air. and i really respect that. just like i respect anyone else riding out there who really, truly loves what they're doing. ...i may not agree with it (i.e. XC tights-dudes and road bikers) but i do respect it, i suppose.

plus. it's been said and i'll say it again, without Bender... so many Freeride events and videos wouldn't have even been created. and the same people talking shat on him are the ones buying the entertainment. so. word.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Quite possibly the BEST post in this thread :thumbsup:



[email protected] said:


> from urban dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh ya.....










IMAGE COURTESY FLYING FISH BREWERY


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

hey _ALX_.......go away


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

it's been interesting following this thread. Josh seems to be a little bit of a lightning rod

Bender just saw a sick drop and tried to hit it. I with I had 1% of his ballsiness The camera angles hardly ever do those distances justice. In person, most of us here would wet ourselves and go home

Its's easy to dismiss his lack of style, he's old school; but todays top riders are on par with gymnasts in the behind the scenes preparation


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Thank you anyone who has some sense here. He pushed the sport and was definately a pioneer of freeride. There would be no rampage, there would be no silverton, there would be nobody to bash because you know you can't EVER go that big. I rode a run behind him at Silverton last summer and he rips on a bike. Trust me, he has style and knows how to ride. Wise up and respect someone who has paid his dues to the sport over and over again. Oh and I love the quote about if you aren't crashing your not pushing youself, because that is amazingly true. AXL, have you crashed in a while?


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

seanmankiw said:


> the guy sucks. he never really landed anythnig, had no form. the reason other people dont do that is because they arent RETARTED. bender def has something wrong with him. "hucking" is just gay. i would much rather see someone hit a 1 ft drop to a transition with super style and have it pinned then a dumbass fallling from the sky onto a flat surface and falling. anyone can be stupid not everyone can have skill.


wow... You have alot of room to talk there mr. pro suave racer boi haha :thumbsup:

how many years have you been riding/racing... hmm not alot (read - NONE) from what i gather through all your hundreds upon hundreds of posts bragging lol - how do you even know about bender? prolly just saw him in this thread and decided to rip on the guy...

Bender and all the other "grandfathers" and "fathers" of our sport (as we call them today) definately appear less "skilled" with the riders we have today, but for anyone riding/into the sport when they were big, it was pretty much an iconic title they held. Hell whatever happend to Tyler "super T" Klassen? i remember he attacked some of the drops almost on the same level that bender did, but with more style.


----------



## MBX5 (Apr 2, 2006)

I look at the videos all with a grain of salt. It's all on what sells. I rode few times behind him at Keystone last year and he has skills (not that I could even keep up that long). The trails he worked on are some of the best at Keystone and he rode them with style. Any of you see the world record jump off the cliff for skiing? No style at all but it made the movies. Thanks to Bender for pushing the limits and making Keystone one of the best areas in the US to ride!


----------



## fool-o (Apr 11, 2007)

He Does Really Really Big Drops!!!!!! Fool!!!!!!!


----------



## _ALX_ (Jan 24, 2007)

mbcbulldog said:


> well..i watch NWD 1,2,3,4, down,double down,and third down,and i never see your grandma.please show all your grandma in action pics,i apreciate that.:skep: :skep: :skep: :skep: :skep:


now shaadup.... hucking off the cliff over the stationwagon... she doesnt f*ck around.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, your G-ma has some mad skills indeed!!


----------



## _ALX_ (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks.. you can call it RAD... asked her to do this just so that i have a photo to post here.


----------



## Yardstick (Jan 10, 2007)

I've seen the videos and one thing I've questioned, even more than his sanity, is his bike setup for some of those huge drops. It's not just rebound that he had issues with. His forks almost always seemed oversprung (or possibly way overdamped). Take a close look at the videos and see how often he bottoms the fork on those giant drops. The fork hardly takes anything and then he loses control. The problem was also partly due to form since he tended to land rear wheel first and then slap the fork down. I've done that on dirtbikes and it's hard on the hands. That must have hurt like crazy! It's no wonder he would lose control after landing like that. The other thing is the head tube angles on some of the bikes he had. They seemed rediculously steep to me. I didn't understand that at all. As the fork compresses (which it didn't do a lot of anyway) the head tube angle would have tightened up even more and then any sideways movement would throw him off. 

The technology was out there to take huge jumps/drops during the time he was doing them. It was working farily well on dirtbikes at the time. I bet if some of that got funneled into his bikes he could have made a few more of those hucks.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

Goliath_2 said:


>


Robbie Bourdon does some of this sh8t on a 7 inch kona stinky a skater style helmet, and shin pads.(nwd6):thumbsup:

Josh Bender Does it on a 15 inch bike, motorcycle boots, and more padding then a 661 whearhouse. Thats not mountain biking:nono:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

seanmankiw said:


> the guy sucks. he never really landed anythnig, had no form. the reason other people dont do that is because they arent RETARTED. bender def has something wrong with him. "hucking" is just gay. i would much rather see someone hit a 1 ft drop to a transition with super style and have it pinned then a dumbass fallling from the sky onto a flat surface and falling. anyone can be stupid not everyone can have skill.


You're an *******. < that says a$$hole BTW.

Biker's who talk **** about other bikers should burn in hell.

Let me guess........u ride a sunday and are a racer boy.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

#1ORBUST said:


> Let me guess........u ride a sunday and are a racer boy.


Hey now, I know some perfectly decent people that ride Sundays.... don't insult them by lumping that dorky no0b in with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

sittingduck said:


> Hey now, I know some perfectly decent people that ride Sundays.... don't insult them by lumping that dorky no0b in with them. :thumbsup:


Lol....

I'm sorry Sunday owners.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Bender for me personifies "freeride".


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Karupshun said:


> Josh Bender's balls are so huge, he must have had a special seat made just to ride


in fact he does, pics can be found of him and his double azonic loveseat.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

mbcbulldog said:


> bender is insane...
> 
> .


*You realize that thats the drop that he broke his back on right*


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

_ALX_ said:


> now shaadup.... hucking off the cliff over the stationwagon... she doesnt f*ck around.


damm!!!!.your grandma have a lot skills...impressive...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Pistol2Ne said:


> I 2nd that


I 3rd that


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

He was a pioneer, and incredibly ballsy. I'll give him that for sure. That said, I still think it's far, far more impressive and interesting to see someone pin a 20'er than watch Bender ragdoll his sorry ass off the Jaw Drop. He'd get a lot more respect if he was hitting stuff of a more reasonable size, so he could actually land a decent percentage of the time, but what he's doing is way bigger than what 99.99% of other riders are hitting. He looks like he has no skill because he's going so big that there's just no way he's going to land that stuff consistantly. I'll give him props for what he's doing, but it's not the direction I'd like to see the sport going, and I'd be a lot more interested in watching him if he'd try to land stuff that's a bit smaller, but do it smoothly and with some style.


----------



## 3lite0hbik3r (Nov 19, 2006)

_ALX_ said:


> who the heck is bender? where can I meet him? I have heard many people swear by his name when they talk about hucking..


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

mtbbrian said:


> This is Bender..
> Redbull Rampage 2004, first run, day one...
> Photo by me..


dude. he looks ****ing rad in that picture. like, congrats on snapping that shot man. i don't know if i've ever seen him look that mean. in a good way.


----------



## DjMcStank (May 4, 2006)

puttsey said:


> Dumbass? Possibly, Pioneer? Absolutley







The *MIDDLE* of this video where Bender trys the "Jaw Drop" proves he is definitely not a pioneer, he's just an idiot.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Bender is a stoner.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

So is that good or bad?



zachdank said:


> Bender is a stoner.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

006_007 said:


> So is that good or bad?


For who?


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Bender is a stoner.


You're kidding right? I thought he was totally clean. I mean he lives in Utah and all... and you have a history of your crew going to ride with him, and "dank" in Zach has more to do with the stench from you arm pits then anything else right?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> You're kidding right? I thought he was totally clean. I mean he lives in Utah and all... and you have a history of your crew going to ride with him, and "dank" in Zach has more to do with the stench from you arm pits then anything else right?


Bendy poo hits the chron harder than WCH.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Bendy poo hits the chron harder than WCH.


I didn't think that was possible.

Ha ha... your pictors are getting good. What are you shooting with now? When's the next trip to sorcal? I got something down here for you...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> I didn't think that was possible.
> 
> Ha ha... your pictors are getting good. What are you shooting with now? When's the next trip to sorcal? I got something down here for you...


I'm still shooting with the digital Rebel xt. If you got some new DJ's to ride, i will be like a little kid at Xmas. I'll be down in the next few weeks.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I'm still shooting with the digital Rebel xt. If you got some new DJ's to ride, i will be like a little kid at Xmas. I'll be down in the next few weeks.


check my avatar...that's my bike in the bottom of that bowl... oh and Mike's been busy...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> check my avatar...that's my bike in the bottom of that bowl... oh and Mike's been busy...


I can't see $hit in that tiny little pic. Can you post some, or email me some?


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I can't see $hit in that tiny little pic. Can you post some, or email me some?


Yeah- I'll pm you a link...


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Roaming Oregon said:


> You're kidding right? I thought he was totally clean. I mean he lives in Utah and all... and you have a history of your crew going to ride with him, and "dank" in Zach has more to do with the stench from you arm pits then anything else right?


In the ride the lightening opening sequence where they are all in that bar in 'couver he's shown walking out of the hotbox, like that's his m.o. while peat is shown doing beer bongs. Just an observation :thumbsup:


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

There was a 1/2 hour program about Bender last weekend on RUSH in HD, if you get that channel. Big drops but he crashed 95% of the time. I kept saying to myself "come on, pull it off, even my mom can crash doing that drop".


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah but your mom pry can't land that 5% of the time


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

mobile chernobyl said:


> wow... You have alot of room to talk there mr. pro suave racer boi haha :thumbsup:
> 
> how many years have you been riding/racing... hmm not alot (read - NONE) from what i gather through all your hundreds upon hundreds of posts bragging lol - how do you even know about bender? prolly just saw him in this thread and decided to rip on the guy...
> 
> Bender and all the other "grandfathers" and "fathers" of our sport (as we call them today) definately appear less "skilled" with the riders we have today, but for anyone riding/into the sport when they were big, it was pretty much an iconic title they held. Hell whatever happend to Tyler "super T" Klassen? i remember he attacked some of the drops almost on the same level that bender did, but with more style.


wow...hilarious...someone must have hit a nerve for this to be your first post after being a member for a whole year...

btw...Bender seemed like a nice guy at the Zion freeride festival...silly, and different, but nice...he bought a bunch of beer for everyone...he's a tiny little guy though...and yes, quite the toker...


----------



## TacoMan (Apr 18, 2007)

Probably not. She would be in the hospital after the first drop.

They showed Bender getting pretty bent up, but he would get up, shake it off, hold his ribs in pain and get back on the bike and go again.


----------



## MTB-AHOLIC (Oct 8, 2005)

RYAN E said:


> He is not an awesome rider. I will agree he has huge balls like Evil Kenevil, but anyone can stack off Drops to flat. More than 8 inches is useless.


I agree, no skills, big balls, big bike...but I don't think just anyone can drop that stuff.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

DjMcStank said:


> The *MIDDLE* of this video where Bender trys the "Jaw Drop" proves he is definitely not a pioneer, he's just an idiot.


Do you know what a pioneer is?

One who opens up new areas of thought, research, or development: a pioneer in aviation.

You just prooved my point with that video. It doesnt matter if bender is sane, or not. All that matters is that he did something no one else had the balls to do. For example lets say some nuts start cloning humans, they are the first to do it, even though they are insane are they not pioneers in the cloning world?


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

the day before a breakthrough is a breakthrough, its just a dumb idea


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

[QUOTE

The *MIDDLE* of this video where Bender trys the "Jaw Drop" proves he is definitely not a pioneer, he's just an idiot.[/QUOTE]

You're an ignorant f**k


----------



## _ALX_ (Jan 24, 2007)

how many of you think that bender can take on chuck norris??


----------



## _ALX_ (Jan 24, 2007)

zachdank said:


> I can't see $hit in that tiny little pic. Can you post some, or email me some?


i tink he should post some instead of PMing so tat everyone can see


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

btw... is he still riding a lot?


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

_ALX_ said:


> how many of you think that bender can take on chuck norris??


on a bike? yeah probably.

but... hand to hand combat, i'm not sure anyone can take on chuck norris.
...in fact, like... he's gettin up there. and i'm pretty sure when he's on his death bed if i walked into the hospitol room and called him a pusssy, he'd probably still be able to kick my ass. with one arm while laying down :rockon:.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Bagging on his bike setup is a little far fetched to me. I bet that dude's rig is more dialed in than the majority of ours! How the hell do you setup any bike for drops the size he is doing, you don't! 40, 50 feet, nuts! And taking 50 times to learn a backflip, not sure what it takes the average guy but still, he kept doin it right. If he was lucky like a bunch of you are saying he wouldn't crash so much would he!?!? To say the dude is a hack or a no skilled rider is way off base. I don't know anybody that would have tried the jawdrop once, sure as hell not four more times. Just cause you see one or two vids of him doing something huge and bailing or crashing doesn't mean he sucks, maybe it's a conspiracy to get everybody to hate on Bender haha.


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

*Not just a hucker*

but a pretty good rider. Below is a link to a post w/some pics of Bender.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=2974130#poststop


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*.*

Maybe he's reading this thread right now. If so, ask him
what he's thinkin about himself...
*Hey Josh, do you give a sh*t what everyone saying?! *


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

Have anyof you ever actualy seen him ride Dh trails or somethin else???


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow...5 pages. I don't think I've ever seen a thread about him under 2, on any message board (NSMB, MTBR, Ridemonkey, Pinkbike). 

I think he's a great rider, inspiring. Nice guy, talked to him a few times. Lots of people who have ridden with him say he's cool. Goes huge. Loves what he does. Came back from an injury that would sideline anyone and still goes big. 

I like his riding, more so than slopestyle. He just goes for it, again and again. Sure, he's not as polished as the other riders, but I like that. Makes it seem more real, instead of the hyped up, super marketable stuff we're seeing. Just my opinion.


----------



## Master Nameless (Dec 7, 2006)

Chuck Norris has the cure for cancer.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

I highly doubt Bender gives a $hit if any of us don't like what he does or how he does it!


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Is Bender still a factory rider? He went to Banshee, then I saw a video with him riding an Ellsworth Dare...


----------



## nealpederson (Jun 8, 2004)

He's back with Ellsworth where I believe he was before Banshee.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Any of you guys ski? This thread is just like every Jamie Pierre thread. Landing 200 ft hucks on his head.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

epic said:


> Any of you guys ski? This thread is just like every Jamie Pierre thread. Landing 200 ft hucks on his head.


Yeah, I do. I find Jamie Peirre very unimpressive. Kinda ballsy, I guess, but not impressive.


----------



## mbcbulldog (Dec 10, 2006)

more pics that crazy guy....


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Josh Bender is a Pioneer of Downhill Free-riding!*

 
He has been pushing the limits for decades!
So props to one of our Gods!
Josh is one of the most giving, unselfish friends I know. He has done countless hours of trail work and riding with all types of bikers from kids to old farts.


----------



## B1337 (Jun 21, 2007)

He's an idiot.


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

judge not lest ye judge yourself


----------



## sidhoyer (May 6, 2005)

*Guys who ride get my props!*

I hope you all all stuck in an office, such as I am, cause if your posting about this instead of riding..... you Suck!

Bender rides bikes...... you should too!


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

road for almost three hours this morning cheers


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

fsdmusic said:


> The most ironic thing about this thread is that everyone talking smack about Benders style etc wouldn't even consider doing a fraction of the stuff hes done years later. *If you can send it like Bender crashing or not, lets see the video so we can praise you for your huge set or slam you for trying!* I doubt that one smack talker will post a single shot or vid for us to critique.


That's really not ironic. What would be ironic is if somebody said "bender can't land sh!t", and then out of nowhere, Bender stuck a landing right on top of the dude that said that, smashing that dude's face into a pile of dogsh!t. That would be ironic.

The problem with the Bender debate is that most of the bender critics aren't actually criticizing the guy's skills, they're just taking the position that huge hucks are useless. Very few people question his skills or his balls or anything like that. But then people like you always respond like you just did, saying stuff like IF YOU CAN SEND IT LIKE BENDER, POST A VID! But your response misses the point. I KNOW I DON'T HAVE THE BALLS OR SKILLS OF BENDER!!! But can't I still argue that his giant hucks have almost nothing to do with mountain biking?


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*bender's riding his bike because he likes it*

nothing to do with mountain biking ?
let's see he rides a bike on the mountain and part way down he goes off of a cliff lands on the mountain on his bike ( sometimes he crashes like everyone learning their is a curve) 
Looks like it has a lot to do with biking! 
Sweeping generalities are very nice also
Bender rides because it is his passion so I will give him props every day,
and yes he landed this 40 footer a few times!


----------



## sidhoyer (May 6, 2005)

Granted the guy is -- Brain Dead.

and;

He's a crazy Utah-ian with bikes, guns and booze and no regard for anything sane

But;

He creates BUZZ. Hey we are all talking about him, right? Buzz intern sells products, mags and movies. Sales make company's happy and able to produce more products for the average every day rider.

the industy today has less to do with MTBing today than you could imagine. sales drives the industy, and benders buzz creates sales.

Like it or not.


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bender gives more to mountain biking than most do to their own families!*



sidhoyer said:


> Granted the guy is -- Brain Dead.
> 
> and;
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the industry is driven by money, most of life is.  But come on sid, brain dead, that's pretty harsh. :nono: When Josh comes to town everybody feels like it is Christmas. Bender gives away gear, advice, and as a patron of the sport he has helped countless mountain bikers continue with their passion of riding, and "BUZZ". You can not do this if you are brain dead. So lets not hate the player hate the game. wow I can't believe I typed that. But if you really believe all of those sweeping generalities you probably ought to stay clear of Utah, because you might be swarmed by good loving people with good values and morals, lots of wives and bible touting missionaries, and the old west of gun runners and booze hounds. But while you all continue to trash on Josh, he and all the rest of his friends will be riding today, and every other day possible. I think we will take all of our sista-wives out now for a run down the flying monkey and a session in the Virgin jump park!. Sounds like some odd Disney land ride. But the countless trails that he and his friends have built are being ridden today by many riders that are out their on their bikes enjoying the sport for what it is. 
Josh lives a simple life that he validates with his love of the sport. And as a pioneer, going way beyond what the technology has ever been able to handle, he has given others the ability to think that it is possible to push their limits of mountain biking, maybe not jumping, but at least riding. 
Out of spare time. Time to ride mahalo!


----------



## sidhoyer (May 6, 2005)

Vandizzy said:


> 'Bender gives away gear, advice, and as a patron of the sport he has helped countless mountain bikers continue with their passion of riding, and "BUZZ". You can not do this if you are brain dead.'
> 
> 'But while you all continue to trash on Josh'
> 
> ...


I think you have been reading my posts incorrectly, i've been giving your BOY props? he sells the sport... thats positive.

but for us all to admit that the fella anit nuts would be crazy... he is the only man on the planet that would do what he does and he has been compared to "EVIL"

Thats Nuts!

I'm just saying its good NUTZ.

Bender = good nuts
Evil= good nuts
Utah=good nuts

North Korean Dictators = bad nuts
serial killers= bad nuts
New Yorker's = bad nuts


----------



## Tj Pope (Oct 4, 2006)

dusthuffer said:


> In the ride the lightening opening sequence where they are all in that bar in 'couver he's shown walking out of the hotbox, like that's his m.o. while peat is shown doing beer bongs. Just an observation :thumbsup:


a cedric garcia is gettin some booty in the bathroom stall.


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

*deez nuts!*

ahh cool I thought so but just wanted to clarify, thanks for the good props!
Mahalo 
:thumbsup:


----------



## RipTV (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.rip.tv/direct/embed/swf/em1.swf?v=1004


----------



## Vandizzy (Jun 27, 2007)

sweet video, I have seen this one before
Keep on ripping!
Thanks for the post,
mahalo 
;+q


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Bender is the only belt driven freerider. His syncronous metalness makes hime simply magnificent!


----------



## JB22b4 (May 17, 2006)

Another Bender video:


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

JB22b4 said:


> Another Bender video:


wow, i didn't know he could do trials riding


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

epic said:


> Any of you guys ski? This thread is just like every Jamie Pierre thread. Landing 200 ft hucks on his head.


Ha. Was just reading through this thread and thinking the same thing. I'm more of a skier than a mountain biker, and this argument about Pierre and other huge huckers like him gets brought up all the time.

In skiing, on hucks over 100 ft, wind resistance on the bottom of your skis plays a huge part in pushing you onto your back. Which is actually kind of good, because you really don't want to take all the impact feet first.

I wonder how much air resistance affects Bender's largest hucks? i.e. On his largest drops, is he fighting wind resistance in addition to gravity to keep the bike level?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> In skiing, on hucks over 100 ft, wind resistance on the bottom of your skis plays a huge part in pushing you onto your back. Which is actually kind of good, because you really don't want to take all the impact feet first.


I'd love to tell you lay off the academic pedantic crap but then again I know you're one of the few people on the planet that knows this stuff from experience

Personally I think it's way easier to drop things on a bike because you've got a 40lb piece of ballast to hold onto that's not nearly the lightweight wing that a ski becomes.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> I'd love to tell you lay off the academic pedantic crap but then again I know you're one of the few people on the planet that knows this stuff from experience
> 
> Personally I think it's way easier to drop things on a bike because you've got a 40lb piece of ballast to hold onto that's not nearly the lightweight wing that a ski becomes.


dude, we are like yin and yang when it comes to our preferred hucking methods 

It's that 40 lb piece of ballast that can come crashing down on top of you that scares the **** out of me.

EDIT: ****! you can't curse here? ****!


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> EDIT: ****! you can't curse here? ****!


Welcome to preschool.

If your bike is landing on top of you, we need to discuss some things. No backslapping on the new bike okay? Wheels go on the bottom.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> Wheels go on the bottom.


^^ This will be much easier on my face. ^^


----------



## beamer (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't think those were all Bender. One shot I think was Von (V-Dub) Willams. Taken from the Down series DVD's.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont think the nwd films properly showcase bender correctly. anyone who can backflip a 50 lbs pound bikes has skills but nwd only wanted bender to go off huge cliffs giving bender no room for style. Without bender freeride would be no where


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

MBX5 said:


> Any of you see the world record jump off the cliff for skiing? No style at all but it made the movies.


Not only did it have no style, dude landed on his head and had to be dug out of the snow. That doesn't count, he can have the record for trying the largest cliff drop:rant:


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

55 ft drop.. Who would even think of doing that?

This guy is freaken NUTZ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

